# Planning a ghostbusters theme birthday party-Need some idea help.



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Im planning a Ghostbusters theme birthday party for my 8 year old little girl. Shes a die hard fan and I want to make it special.
I have some ideas for games and the cake but Im drawing blanks on most everything else.
If you have an idea or know of a sweet rescipe that would fit the theme please let me know. Im open to any ideas out there.

side note her birthday is at the end of sept so I can get my hands on halloween stuff, yay!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You could find pix on the web from the movie, print them out then have them blown up to use as decor. For a main color, I'd definitely use lime green. Check ebay and your local craigslist for any Ghostbusters toys to decorate with also. You could make like green "slime" cupcakes.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Found these on Pinterest.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

SO dang cute!


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

are those cupcakes? They dont look too hard to make.
thanks for the ideas. I was also thinking of getting some jars and filling them with shampoo and calling it slime for a center peice on the table.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Yup, cupcakes!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

U could get green slime from the Dollar store and give it as party favors, call it Ecto plasma.


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

Ilike that idea too


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/md-ghostbustrs-floating-slimer/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ci-stay-puff-keychain/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ci-slimer-keychain/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ci-ghost-busters-keychain/

Just some links I found while looking through Spirits online sight this morning. There is also a huge inflatable Slimer but it was $119.00 which seemed a little steep, ha. I was also thinking you should definitely download or buy a copy of the Ghostbusters soundtrack to play.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Inflatable









Ectoplasim Punch




































Slimer Candy Containers @ Etsy 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/72771535/ghostbusters-slimer-candy-container-x-2?ref=sr_gallery_4&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=ghostbusters+party&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=ghostbusters+party&ga_includes%5B%5D=tags&ga_view_type=gallery


Could hire some actors from an entertainment service (singing telegrams, birthday-grams) to dress up as the Ghostbuster team.


Here is a thread form A Ghostbuster fan site, the little girl had a B-Day party:
http://www.gbfans.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=18042

You can see more about it here......








http://www.gadgetreview.com/2012/02/mattel-ghostbusters-exclusive-prop-replica-ghost-trap.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Game idea.










Iron-on-patch @ etsy
http://www.etsy.com/listing/98647278/gb1-arm-iron-on-patch?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=ghostbusters&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

I love it! what a great idea


----------

